# Sims 2



## rune (Nov 20, 2004)

I've just recently bought this game, and it's usual for me to buy this kind of PC game as I tend to like playing board games and card games  

Well I seem to have become very addicted to the SIMS    I sat one day (on my hols) and never moved from the game, even forgot to eat until T Time  

Has anyone else played this game?


----------



## Leto (Nov 20, 2004)

Me. 
I was a previous addict to Sims 1, and I'm to the V2.0. Altough you can't make your own aliens babies. You have to wait for one of your characters to fall in love with the current aliens. 

My addiction to games come in circles : once is Sims, once is Age of Empire, once Diablo 2 or Legacy of Kain, and every time i come back to Alpha Centuri and Civilization 3. i can ploay on almost everything except FPS and soccer simulations


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 20, 2004)

I never managed to make my sims fall in love Lost its appeal after a couple of fresh starts...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 20, 2004)

My other half has been addicted to the first Sims - and the kids like to get her to design homes for the Sim characters based on their own designs. 

If I'm feeling generous at Christmas, she might just get Sims2 - compensation for being an internet widow.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 20, 2004)

It's because you're a two time loser in love mate.  

I have never fancied Sims but could well imagine getting addicted to it.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 20, 2004)

I tried The Sims but had to give up because I enjoyed torturing them too much. It's the computer equivelant of pulling the wings off flies


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 20, 2004)

I can understand that. I quite often torture computer peoples in simulations.


----------



## Leto (Nov 21, 2004)

One good thing of this version is that once you've designed two member of a family you can set them up as lovers. So they go directly in the same bed without fuss. No trouble with having a spere bed for one time.

Foxbat, torturing your creation is one part of the joys of this game.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 21, 2004)

> I can understand that. I quite often torture computer peoples in simulations





> torturing your creation is one part of the joys of this game



I don't feel so guilty now. Maybe I'll get Sims 2 after all


----------



## Esioul (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm not mean to my sims, I try to be nice to them, because I feel sad when they make despairing faces at me if they aren't happy. 

Cal, make them flirt lots, and it should work. 

I used to have a problem with my sims always being very fat, but I found out that a swimming pool is the right solution to that problem, even a very small cheap one.


----------



## rune (Nov 21, 2004)

I have no problem getting my paired off and married it's getting the beggars to breed that doesnt seem to be going right.  And the female characters I have chosen are such tarts   they want numerous lovers.

I had to extended the house I started in because there wasnt enough sofa space and bed space.  And I have a double bed that I can't move because the last person that used it died  

Considering I've only had the game since last Thursday I get definate feeling I need to restrict my time on this game or I might wither away and die as I am too involved in keeping my sim characters going


----------



## Kassad (Nov 21, 2004)

Only played the first Sims but never quite seriously. Here are some experiments:


*Tried to have 8 people live in a big loft with an indoor swimming pool occupying 90% of there space. All died.
*Tried to have a lazy carracter living in an enormous space a have 3 slaves bringing money for him living in a separate, ridiculously small room. Stoped the experiment has the slaves would always try to go in lazyman's room and lazyman had to beat them each time. 
*I also tried to make a mock up of my real life home but it turned out to be not functionnal  

What about you friends? How would you torture them?


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 21, 2004)

LOL! I love your idea of experimentation. I'm going to try some of them - the results are so amusing


----------



## Leto (Nov 21, 2004)

In term of torture you can't beat me. In Sims1, I had 4 sims commiting suicide in the pool !
In Sims 2, they only try to make babies all the time.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 22, 2004)

I did Esioul. It still never worked... maybe I wasn't patient enough


----------



## aftermath (Nov 22, 2004)

well, my fiancee is bloody addicted to this game. she had us in the game and i managed to burn down the house three times because i can't cook. sounds fairly close to the reality of things.

For toturing sims, my favorite is to build a house with no windows or doors and watch them strave.


----------



## Kassad (Nov 23, 2004)

> LOL! I love your idea of experimentation. I'm going to try some of them - the results are so amusing


Yeah, there's no other way to play this game. Don't forget to post your results.



> In term of torture you can't beat me. In Sims1, I had 4 sims commiting suicide in the pool !
> In Sims 2, they only try to make babies all the time.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leto (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I had one Nightcrawler look-alike (how the marvel of skins found on the web) and another fellow quietly swimming in the pool to death, although I've repeatly tried them out of the pool. One girl just stood ablazed in the kitchen. Another one went into the pool and disappeared and one just turned into a ghost meating the ghost of the blazing girl.  Don't ask me how I did that, Electronics Arts could employ me as a tester if I weren't already paid (partly) to play.


----------



## rune (Nov 24, 2004)

Kassad said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's no other way to play this game. Don't forget to post your results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leto (Nov 24, 2004)

Bad luck ? Get them drown is easy, you keep on giving them order to swim till death. they'll do it. Get them commiting suicide ? I don't know how I did it, but they died. The only thing they had in common were skins download on the Net.


----------



## rune (Nov 25, 2004)

Leto said:
			
		

> Bad luck ? Get them drown is easy, you keep on giving them order to swim till death. they'll do it. Get them commiting suicide ? I don't know how I did it, but they died. The only thing they had in common were skins download on the Net.


I might try swimming one of my old folks to death


----------



## Leto (Jan 12, 2005)

FYI to all, horror enters the Sims 2 realm. In the next add-on (University out in march 2005), two reward objects will give you the possibility to have cannibal plant and to transform your Sims in zombies.


----------



## hodor (Jan 12, 2005)

ok, I was a gamer wayyyy back in the day, back when I was 11-17 (a while ago). Can Sims 2 be played on a cpu?


----------



## Leto (Jan 12, 2005)

Yep. Starting from Pentium (or AMD) 1GHz and 4GB of free space.


----------



## hodor (Jan 12, 2005)

jeez, i want it. My friend plays some sort of sims game on his ps2. He loves it.


----------



## Leto (Jan 12, 2005)

Check here : http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/3236839/Les-Sims-2-Jeu-Pc.html


----------



## hodor (Jan 12, 2005)

as if I could. Only having my second carte de sejours I am not allowed to have a credit card nor a bank card.. just an account for direct deposit of work salary and henceforth we have to transfer my salary to one of my wifes accounts to access the money. Also, if I were to tell her I wanted to spend money on a game at the moment I could expect an open handed wap to the back of my head. Specially after I just spend 1400euros on tickets to the USA and another 1200euros on stuff IN the USA. I will ask my brother-in-law if he can get me a copy.


----------



## rune (Jan 14, 2005)

I've taken Sims2 in a new direction, for me.  I've set up my own area from scratch, building all kinds of wierd house, set up all the characters and trying to get the beggars to breed like sheep


----------



## chopper (Feb 4, 2005)

It's fun isn't it? I look at it like the script editor of Eastenders...how many combos of couples copulating can you get before they die of old age/hunger/flies? And how many marriages can I split up in a week?

Most of mine are named after particularly irritating customers (ie the ones who persistently won't buy owt)


----------



## rune (Feb 5, 2005)

chopper said:
			
		

> It's fun isn't it? I look at it like the script editor of Eastenders...how many combos of couples copulating can you get before they die of old age/hunger/flies? And how many marriages can I split up in a week?
> 
> Most of mine are named after particularly irritating customers (ie the ones who persistently won't buy owt)


 
That's my biggest problem thinking up names


----------



## chopper (Feb 5, 2005)

the other way is to go the slightly silly route: my current favourite characters include Mastodon & Halibut O'Frenzy, and Bunty Cakehole and Hercules Lard. These are people who could possibly exist if we allowed them to...

theming in families is also a good idea, hence Ulysses, Agamemnon and Caligula Fruitbat, with their siblings Charity, Chastity, Faith, Hope and Vanity.

maybe i just eat too much cheese too late at night.

chop chop


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't have much experience when it comes to the Sims games. I am assuming that the Sims 2 game isn't the online version, right?


Has anyone tried out the online Sims? Is it any good?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 6, 2005)

my daughter plays the sims and got the sims 2 for chirstmas. her favorite thing is to make her sims procreate. shes had several babies removed by sim social services


----------



## Leto (Feb 6, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> I don't have much experience when it comes to the Sims games. I am assuming that the Sims 2 game isn't the online version, right?
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried out the online Sims? Is it any good?


Nope. But it's a good game

The Sims online didn't seduce that much players, Electronic Arts is in total denial of the game when it comes to talk about it to the press.

Ivy, your daughter is a nasty one.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 6, 2005)

yep
she also doesn't teach them to cook, then lets them catch fire. 
bless her, she cries for them as if they are real people when they die


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 7, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> yep
> she also doesn't teach them to cook, then lets them catch fire.
> bless her, she cries for them as if they are real people when they die


 
*L* It sounds like Sims has replaced the Barbie make-believe society for some girls. I remember my sisters putting their famous blonde dolls in situations that, to me, bordered on insanity.


----------



## rune (Feb 19, 2005)

Is Sims2 on X Box a lot better than the PC version?


----------



## Leto (Feb 19, 2005)

Title doesn't exist on XBox. Are you talking about the Urbz ?


----------



## rune (Feb 20, 2005)

I've seen a copy of Sims2 on X Box


----------



## Leto (Feb 20, 2005)

Check there : http://www.eagames.com/redesign/games/xbox/home.jsp and here : http://www.eagames.com/redesign/games/xbox/sims/home.jsp
Electronic arts don't provide SIMS 2 on Xbox. Although there's some old Sims on XBox (more recent of course than the original SIMS and with some innovations which ended in SIMS 2) and the equivalent of Sims 2, the URBZ. 

Now, someone may have done a bootleg copy of Sims2 for Xbox but it this case it comes directly from the PC game, hence no better nor worse than it.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 21, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Check there : http://www.eagames.com/redesign/games/xbox/home.jsp and here : http://www.eagames.com/redesign/games/xbox/sims/home.jsp
> Electronic arts don't provide SIMS 2 on Xbox. Although there's some old Sims on XBox (more recent of course than the original SIMS and with some innovations which ended in SIMS 2) and the equivalent of Sims 2, the URBZ.
> 
> Now, someone may have done a bootleg copy of Sims2 for Xbox but it this case it comes directly from the PC game, hence no better nor worse than it.


 
True, Sims 2 hasn't been ported to the Xbox yet. There is, in addition to The Sims and URBZ, a sequel-like game exists on called Sims: Bustin' Out. 

Considering how many Sims titles have made their way onto the Xbox, there is a possibility that the game will also show up on the system. Not being a Xbox owner or a Sims fan, I guess I am out of the loop, anyway.


----------



## rune (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm confused, I'll have to check with Blockbusters again because I had a Sims2 in my hand last weekend that I could hire from them and I'm sure it was XBox  


It said Sims2 on the box, so is that another version, not the same as Sims2 on PC?


----------



## Leto (Feb 22, 2005)

rune said:
			
		

> I'm confused, I'll have to check with Blockbusters again because I had a Sims2 in my hand last weekend that I could hire from them and I'm sure it was XBox
> 
> 
> It said Sims2 on the box, so is that another version, not the same as Sims2 on PC?



Now it's clearer. That must be a tag used by Blockbusters as a marketing trick to sell Urbz. No, it isn't the equivalent of the Sims 2, it's a different game which take place downtown, rather than in the suburbs usual for the SIMS. Check some specialized website as GameSpy.com to have an opinion on them.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 23, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> *L* It sounds like Sims has replaced the Barbie make-believe society for some girls. I remember my sisters putting their famous blonde dolls in situations that, to me, bordered on insanity.


oh she plays with barbies, polypockets etc as well. i try not to watch and never let her father watch cause the males in the games are always thickwits.


----------



## rune (Feb 23, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Now it's clearer. That must be a tag used by Blockbusters as a marketing trick to sell Urbz. No, it isn't the equivalent of the Sims 2, it's a different game which take place downtown, rather than in the suburbs usual for the SIMS. Check some specialized website as GameSpy.com to have an opinion on them.


 
Now I get it    I could always hire the game and see what it is like, even if it's a totally different version.  It could be good for a change


----------

